# heat cycle



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't seem to find the answer in my book's or on line so maybe someone out there can help me. My Katie is acting like she is going into heat again. Her pup's are now 10 week's old. Could she be into her cycle already?
She never did show sign's last time just started acting like she was a little puppy running around and acting crazy. She is doing that now so I am wondering if she could go into her cycle this soon after birth.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sometimes you will find that they have a strange heat after the puppies are born but not to often. Yes she could be going into heat again so you need to keep an eye on her, or she could be getting a yeast or bladder infection also. You have to remember that most cycles start from the last heat, she was pregnant for 2 months and now the puppies are 2 1/2 months old so she is about 5 months from her last heat cycle. This could be perfectly normal. I would keep an eye on her for any signs and this is sometimes how people have unplanned back to back breedings. She could use the rest and her next cycle should be 6 months from this one and right back on track. I hope that helps you out. I know that several other breeders are on the way to the National and will probably answer you later when things calm down.


----------

